# Hp 520 sound driver installation problem



## chhoton

IN ONE HP520 NOTEBOOK, DURING INSTALLATION SOUND DRIVER IT SHOWS
"Driver Installation failed: Could not find the MEDIA device for this driver".

REMAINING THEDRIVER LIKE VGA, etc. ARE INSTALLED PERFECT AND WORKING FINE. TELL ME THE PROPER SETUP WAY.

PLZ HELP 

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## PC eye

You will likely need a driver remover if you can't fully see the current drivers fully removed by right clicking on the integrated sound item found in the sound, video, and game controllers section in the device manager. The option to select the update driver option there to have Windows perform an automatic search will likely see the latest correct version downloaded and installed. 

Otherwise a direct trip to the support site to manually select the model and OS run will be needed to select the latest audio software/driver update. The updates seen in the audio catagory at the support site are for XP. Are you running XP or Vista?  http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=3375952&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093


----------



## arafi1980

*audio driver for hp520 installation problem*

driver installation failed : could not find the media files during installaiton of sound drived of hp 520 notebook pc

plz help me

thanks with regard


----------

